
RPG Codex Editorial: Without Map, Compass, or Destination - smacktoward
https://rpgcodex.net/content.php?id=11097
======
smacktoward
Since the article doesn't really make it clear, the author "MRY" is Mark R.
Yohalem ([https://www.mto.com/lawyers/mark-r-
yohalem](https://www.mto.com/lawyers/mark-r-yohalem)), whose RPG writing
credits include _Torment: Tides of Numenera_ ([https://www.inxile-
entertainment.com/torment](https://www.inxile-entertainment.com/torment)) and
_Primordia_
([http://www.wormwoodstudios.com/p/primordia.html](http://www.wormwoodstudios.com/p/primordia.html)).

------
jplayer01
Interesting read. I'd say the most interesting point is the one about how
revision is impossible. So much needs to change throughout a game if you
suddenly decide to change a scene or completely remove it. Rewriting a line
doesn't just mean changing it on paper.

I'd be interested in reading his 'updated' opinion on the same topic, since he
starts off saying it's changed since he originally wrote this piece.

------
Tsubasachan
I liked Tides of Numenera. But I felt, much as its spiritual ancestor, it was
not an RPG but more of a Visual Novel. And that is a type of game that is very
niche outside Japan and an acquired taste. Not everyone likes reading.

------
Pamar
It took a bit for me to realize that we are talking of + _C_ +PRG here :(

